# Christmas Day has come and gone.



## Blessed (Dec 25, 2022)

Christmas day has come and gone for some of us.  I asked for something that Santa was not able to bring me.   I feel depressed, sad and heartbroken.  I hurt someone's feelings about a month ago.  I like and respect this person a great deal.  I have given my sincere apologies but it seems there is no forgiveness.

Life is short, so I ask you all please to let go of the disagreements, the hurt feelings, grudges of old.  If there is a chance of giving an apology, forgiving a wrong, do that.  Anyone of us could be gone tomorrow, then you carry that sadness in your heart forever. Blessings to all of you....


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 25, 2022)

I'm sorry it's so sad for you right now.  My Christmas isn't over.  I'm partying with my pets, enjoying music and pizza  and a beer.  I hope you can let go of what's bringing you down.  We only live once as far as I know .  There are people mad at me too and I've done my best and let them go.  Some just like to hold a grudge I feel.  That's their problem and not mine.

Merry Christmas


----------



## Trish (Dec 25, 2022)

Blessed said:


> Christmas day has come and gone for some of us.  I asked for something that Santa was not able to bring me.   I feel depressed, sad and heartbroken.  I hurt someone's feelings about a month ago.  I like and respect this person a great deal.  I have given my sincere apologies but it seems there is no forgiveness.
> 
> Life is short, so I ask you all please to let go of the disagreements, the hurt feelings, grudges of old.  If there is a chance of giving an apology, forgiving a wrong, do that.  Anyone of us could be gone tomorrow, then you carry that sadness in your heart forever. Blessings to all of you....


Wise words @Blessed but, sorry to hear how upset you are.  It's sad when people who care about each other fall out but, if you apologise and the other person cannot forgive then you have done all you can.  Best to give them space but leave the door open, often time will soften the upset and bring people together again.  

It's a New Year coming up so, try and forgive yourself (and others) and look forward to all that 2023 will hopefully bring you.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 25, 2022)

So sorry, Blessed. I hope things get better for you. Hugs.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 25, 2022)

Don't worry about it now, @Blessed . You did your best,, but the person isn't big enough to  accept and obviously cares more about his/her own ego  than about you.


----------



## Disgustedman (Dec 25, 2022)

The individual who rejected my apology also got into an argument with another. However, he was still invited to a holiday meal. I don't know if he said thank you, but I was impressed by how forgiving the other guy was.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Dec 25, 2022)

Sorry Blessed that your friend hasn’t forgiven you. Personally I am pretty quick to forgive when I get an apology. Hopefully they just need a little time.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 26, 2022)

Just going by the title of the thread:
I Am Overjoyed Christmas is OVER!  Such stress.


----------



## timoc (Dec 26, 2022)

Christmas Day has come and gone.​
Can I come out of my bunker now? 

This is for Blessed


----------



## katlupe (Dec 26, 2022)

My best friend of over thirty years got mad at me for something I wrote on my blog in 2008. She has never accepted my apologies and still to this day will not speak to me. I gave up and accepted that she was not meant to be in my life. It is her loss as well.


----------



## Chet (Dec 26, 2022)

My brother is pissed at me for a complaint I made years ago about a fishing trip he took without asking if I would like to go. Today he still holds that grudge and I have not been asked to holiday meals since. Some people can get pretty miserable in their old age and apparently that includes him. So folks, you aren't alone.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 26, 2022)

Good ridance to bad rubbish!  Now, that this so called "Greatest Day of the Year" is finally over, I can get on with my life.  I welcome the real world.  Enough of this 2 months of fairy tales about some weird old guy living on the iceberg up north and making toys.

For the record, I am not against anyone celebrating Christmas.  Celebrate for 2 months if you want to, max out on all your credit cards, drink all the booze your liver can hold and put up boxes and boxes of lights and decorations.  If that is what brings you happiness, then don't let me stop you.

Just saying Christmas is not "my cup of tea."  For others, it could be the whole enchilada and then some.  If it's your thing; by all means go for it!


----------



## Bella (Dec 27, 2022)

Blessed said:


> Christmas day has come and gone for some of us.  I asked for something that Santa was not able to bring me. *  I feel depressed, sad and heartbroken.  I hurt someone's feelings about a month ago.  I like and respect this person a great deal.  I have given my sincere apologies but it seems there is no forgiveness.*
> 
> Life is short, so I ask you all please to let go of the disagreements, the hurt feelings, grudges of old.  If there is a chance of giving an apology, forgiving a wrong, do that.  Anyone of us could be gone tomorrow, then you carry that sadness in your heart forever. Blessings to all of you....


I'm sorry you're upset about this, Blessed. I'm going to get right to the point. I know who and what you're talking about. I saw what happened, and so did others. You stood up for something in which you believed, and that person didn't share your views on the subject. He/she resented what you said and took offense. You apologized, although you did nothing wrong. In fact, when you did so, this person publicly told you, "You've made a fool of yourself." What a horrible thing to say to someone who is apologizing to you. You've sincerely apologized profusely, and it has fallen on deaf ears. 

You've done your best. Some people can't forgive even the slightest thing. He/she is that type of person. He/she won't forgive you, plain and simple. He/she is not the person you thought they were. Your feelings don't matter to him/her. He/she doesn't care about you. You're not the only person he/she has treated this way. Rose is right, it's all about ego. I know it hurts to be rejected, but it's time to let it go and move on, my friend. There are other people here who genuinely care about you and your feelings. They're commenting on this thread. Big hugs for you, {{{dear girl}}}.

Bella


----------



## Blessed (Dec 27, 2022)

Bella said:


> I'm sorry you're upset about this, Blessed. I'm going to get right to the point. I know who and what you're talking about. I saw what happened, and so did others. You stood up for something in which you believed, and that person didn't share your views on the subject. He/she resented what you said and took offense. You apologized, although you did nothing wrong. In fact, when you did so, this person publicly told you, "You've made a fool of yourself." What a horrible thing to say to someone who is apologizing to you. You've sincerely apologized profusely, and it has fallen on deaf ears.
> 
> You've done your best. Some people can't forgive even the slightest thing. He/she is that type of person. He/she won't forgive you, plain and simple. He/she is not the person you thought they were. Your feelings don't matter to him/her. He/she doesn't care about you. You're not the only person he/she has treated this way. Rose is right, it's all about ego. I know it hurts to be rejected, but it's time to let it go and move on, my friend. There are other people here who genuinely care about you and your feelings. They're commenting on this thread. Big hugs for you, {{{dear girl}}}.
> 
> Bella


----------



## Pepper (Dec 27, 2022)

Okay, @Bella, @Blessed.  I've been thinking of this thread for a few hours now.  Don't care for the turn it took, not so thrilled with OP either.  I think this thread has become an excuse to personally diss one of our members surreptitiously.  You know it's true.  We shouldn't do this.  You both know it.  Please stop.


----------



## Bella (Dec 27, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Okay, @Bella, @Blessed.  I've been thinking of this thread for a few hours now.  Don't care for the turn it took, not so thrilled with OP either.  I think this thread has become an excuse to personally diss one of our members surreptitiously.  You know it's true.  We shouldn't do this.  You both know it.  Please stop.


Okay, @Pepper. I addressed what's been bothering Blessed without naming names. You call that "an excuse to personally diss one of our members surreptitiously". Call it whatever you want. I wasn't so thrilled and didn't care for the offensive derogatory statements made by the unnamed party in the original altercation. Blessed addressed those statements in that thread and the unnamed party didn't like what she said and that's what caused their falling out. That led to Blessed apologizing repeatedly for doing nothing wrong and subsequently posting, in this thread, about being upset for not being forgiven. You don't like it, but I called it as I see it, and spoke the truth. Just as_ you _have many times on this forum. I've said all I have to say about it.

Bella


----------



## Blessed (Dec 27, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Okay, @Bella, @Blessed.  I've been thinking of this thread for a few hours now.  Don't care for the turn it took, not so thrilled with OP either.  I think this thread has become an excuse to personally diss one of our members surreptitiously.  You know it's true.  We shouldn't do this.  You both know it.  Please stop.



Pepper, I do not even know what to say to you. Sorry that I care so much, sorry that you are upset by my feelings, sorry that I can't fix something that happened in my life. I wish you well!


----------



## Pepper (Dec 27, 2022)

Blessed said:


> Pepper, I do not even know what to say to you. Sorry that I care so much, sorry that you are upset by my feelings, sorry that I can't fix something that happened in my life. I wish you well!


I wish you well, too, Blessed.  You are a fine woman.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2022)

katlupe said:


> My best friend of over thirty years got mad at me for something I wrote on my blog in 2008. She has never accepted my apologies and still to this day will not speak to me. I gave up and accepted that she was not meant to be in my life. It is her loss as well.


Her loss...


----------



## MickaC (Dec 30, 2022)

Blessed said:


> Christmas day has come and gone for some of us.  I asked for something that Santa was not able to bring me.   I feel depressed, sad and heartbroken.  I hurt someone's feelings about a month ago.  I like and respect this person a great deal.  I have given my sincere apologies but it seems there is no forgiveness.
> 
> Life is short, so I ask you all please to let go of the disagreements, the hurt feelings, grudges of old.  If there is a chance of giving an apology, forgiving a wrong, do that.  Anyone of us could be gone tomorrow, then you carry that sadness in your heart forever. Blessings to all of you....


I’m so sorry, Blessed.
Knowing what you are like…..I know you are truly sorry…..hopefully that someone comes back around


----------



## Gaer (Dec 30, 2022)

Wish I knew what thread this was as I don't know what this is about.
I'd like to help.
Same thing happened to me a year ago.  Someone made a derogatory remark about my late husband
and tempers flew.  We never did patch it up although I tried to tell her I may have misunderstood 
her words.
Written words can easily be misinterpreted. 
 Indifference is the best way to handle any negative behaviors in life.
Sorry you have to go through these feelings, @Blessed.


----------



## Blessed (Dec 30, 2022)

Wish I knew what thread this was as I don't know what this is about.
I'd like to help.
Same thing happened to me a year ago.  Someone made a derogatory remark about my late husband
and tempers flew.  We never did patch it up although I tried to tell her I may have misunderstood 
her words.
Written words can easily be misinterpreted. 
 Indifference is the best way to handle any negative behaviors in life.
Sorry you have to go through these feelings, @Blessed.
[/QUOTE]

@Gaer, sometimes these things do happen, indifference, to me says I do not take any responsibility for what may have caused the misunderstanding, the hurt feelings.   It is important that we all have the grace to stand back and realize that we may have hurt someone, even though not intended. What makes a wonderful relationship, friendship, is the ability to communicate, to try to look at things from another's point of view.  Communication is the best way to address negative behavior in anyone and gives us a chance to a learn a new way to interact.   If we can't share we often miss out on great opportunties to learn to navigate this crazy world. This was a lessoned learned by me and I walk away with a different way to go forward.


----------



## Gaer (Dec 30, 2022)

Blessed said:


> Wish I knew what thread this was as I don't know what this is about.
> I'd like to help.
> Same thing happened to me a year ago.  Someone made a derogatory remark about my late husband
> and tempers flew.  We never did patch it up although I tried to tell her I may have misunderstood
> ...



@Gaer, sometimes these things do happen, indifference, to me says I do not take any responsibility for what may have caused the misunderstanding, the hurt feelings.   It is important that we all have the grace to stand back and realize that we may have hurt someone, even though not intended. What makes a wonderful relationship, friendship, is the ability to communicate, to try to look at things from another's point of view.  Communication is the best way to address negative behavior in anyone and gives us a chance to a learn a new way to interact.   If we can't share we often miss out on great opportunties to learn to navigate this crazy world. This was a lessoned learned by me and I walk away with a different way to go forward.
[/QUOTE]
This is fine if there IS communication.  But if the person shuts you out . . . . . .
We should IMO, naturally think and act in a way that is beneficial and elevating to us.
We don't either accept or reject malicious or damaging thoughts.  
This way we don't think of it again and again.  We still behave toward the person with love and tolerance.
This improves the whole atmosphere around us.
I can tell  you won't harbor ill feelings, by your words.  Wonderful.  Beautiful.


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 30, 2022)

Blessed said:


> Christmas day has come and gone for some of us.  I asked for something that Santa was not able to bring me.   I feel depressed, sad and heartbroken.  I hurt someone's feelings about a month ago.  I like and respect this person a great deal.  I have given my sincere apologies but it seems there is no forgiveness.


Just let go of it Blessed, you can't make someone love you even though you have jumped through all the hoops, it's their loss not your's. You, we, nobody can see the future, but just around the corner, only just out of sight, is that friend who will love you, warts and all. I promise.


----------

